# Đầu tư shop thương mại xu hướng đầu tư BĐS đang được các nhà đầu tư săn đón



## caomaihoa

*Tư Vấn Đầu Tư Lumiere shops – Cơ hội đầu tư nhà phố vị trí đắc địa khi quỹ đất trung tâm quận 2 cạn dần*

Quỹ đất trung tâm TPHCM đang ngày càng thu hẹp, thủ tục cho các dự án ở khu vực này cũng càng ngày bị siết chặt khiến cho việc tìm kiếm đầu tư shop thương mại trung tâm trở nên khó khăn hơn bao giờ hết, trong khi nhu cầu mua vẫn đang rất lớn và mức giá vẫn tăng cao hàng năm. 

So với giá khởi điểm trong những năm gần đây. Riêng mảng nhà phố thương mại, có khi giá bán biến động mạnh nhất, dự án tăng gấp 4-5 lần giá gốc từ thời điểm vài năm về trước. 

Với việc giá vật liệu xây dựng tăng, việc tự xây nhà phố càng đắt đỏ hơn bao giờ hết. Việc này khiến những dự án nhà phố xây sẵn có tiềm năng cao, giảm thiểu chi phí đầu tư, từ đó đưa giá trị của phân khúc này lên cao so với các mảng còn lại. 

Hiện quanh Thảo Điền dọc truc Xa lộ, có khu Lumiere shops – khu thương mai hot nhất sắp ra hàng – Cơ hội đầu tư với mức giá tốt nhất trong tháng 12/2021 lên luoonggg các bác ơi.


----------



## tieuyen

Khu Thảo Điền trước giờ tập trung nhiều dự án bất động sản cao cấp, dân cư ở đây toàn người giàu & siêu giàu chưa kể người nước ngoài về đây ở nhiều nên các căn shop thương mại ở Thảo Điền luôn được giá.


----------



## nguyenthingocmai

Cảm ơn bài viết của bạn. Ai có thêm thông tin về Lumiere shops chia sẻ mình với.


----------



## 7color

Chị em cũng máu đầu tư bđs ghê ha


----------



## lenart

Mấy căn shop thương mại của Lumiere shops mở bán chưa vậy?


----------



## caomaihoa

lenart đã viết:


> Mấy căn shop thương mại của Lumiere shops mở bán chưa vậy?


Chưa đâu bạn. Lumiere riverside Thảo Điền mới mở bán căn hộ hồi đầu năm thôi.


----------

